

Biggest, Tallest Tree Photo Ever - coglethorpe
http://www.npr.org/blogs/pictureshow/2009/09/redwoods.html?sc=fb&cc=fp

======
white_eskimo
Steve Sillett is amazing and has definitely made an impact on Redwood forestry
by taking a top-down approach when analyzing trees. No one before has made it
up into the canopies of these massive trees. The discovery of reiterations
(the growth of new trees and different plant species in the old growth Redwood
canopy) has increased interest in old growth timber stands. Furthermore, the
proof that the rate of added timber volume increases as Redwoods age will make
land owners think twice before harvesting their stands solely for revenue-
generating purposes.

I believe that with the help of Ken Fisher and the Save the Redwoods League,
Sillett and his crew will be able to analyze the last frontier of Redwoods --
the tree's root structure.

I'm a third generation California timber land owner, so stuff like this gets
me excited. Nothing like softwood and software :)

------
raganwald
Crunchgear linkjacking Hackaday linkjacking
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/pictureshow/2009/09/redwoods.html?s...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/pictureshow/2009/09/redwoods.html?sc=fb&cc=fp)

~~~
raganwald
The linkjack has been fixed. HN works!

------
percept
Interested parties may also like:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wild_Trees>

------
icefox
wear gloves

~~~
hughprime
Stand far away?

